# question about unussual color



## Sir.Bottles (Jun 10, 2014)

I kind a interested with this:http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VINTAGE-GLOVERS-IMPERIAL-DISTEMPER-REMEDY-BOTTLE-TEAL-GREEN-BLUE-412-/271435802788?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f32d5a8a4question is, is it nuked?


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't believe that bottle was nuked, they show up from time to time. I saw one long enough ago that nuking wasn't known like it is now. I would think it a safe buy, as to color.......Andy


----------



## botlguy (Jun 10, 2014)

I've never seen one in that color and since it is an animal medicine bottle the color seems wrong. That doesn't mean it's not authentic. I simply don't know but I suggest further research is in order.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 10, 2014)

Those are reproductions. They came in 4 or 5 colors and have been discussed here several times. Dig around and at least one post should show up.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 11, 2014)

You learn something every day! Eric would know about the past discussons. I never knew they were reproductions, have just seen them in the past and didn't think it was nuked glass. BUT still not agood buy at $55.00.....Andy


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jun 11, 2014)

...I'll have to think about it...anyway thanx ya'll...


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 19, 2014)

Of all the bottles I've actually seen, all the nuked ones are purple-amethyst. Tell me, do they come in other colours?


----------



## saratogadriver (Jun 20, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Of all the bottles I've actually seen, all the nuked ones are purple-amethyst. Tell me, do they come in other colours?



Yup.    Some off and nasty ambers and browns for one.   Some sellers have had some light colors that are close to natural colors, but off somehow, like citrons that are sort of grayish.   It apparently varies widely depending on what is in the glass that the UV reacts to.    I've taken, with my inks, if I see an odd color, to viewing sellers other items.   If they have any funky purple bottles for sale, I won't buy the item, even if I think it COULD be a natural color.   Jim G


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you for the information on this.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 23, 2014)

Well we are all dealing with a world of people out to screw everyone, to satisfy their greed without caring about honesty.  It is a responsibility of controlling our enthusiasm for things that we can feel confident in knowing what we are buying.  Life is a bi*** to control our desires sometimes.RED M.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 24, 2014)

take a close look at the nick .It looks machine made.


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 24, 2014)

They are reproduction made for flower shops in the 1970's (like the "My Wife's Salad Dressing" bottles and several others).  I believe the makers may have gotten the actual original molds...I handled one of the reproductions and it has the same base numbers and some flaws that were identical to an original example I had.  They are ABM as well.


----------

